# Snow Blowing...How Many SF Per Hour



## Linelazerman (Oct 1, 2003)

How Many Sf of snow can be cleared per hour say in a 2"-4" snow, using a 24" wide snow blower. I know there are so many variables so I guess I am just looking for round about ideas. I have a customer that wants SF pricing for Snow Blowing. Anyone price snow blowing like this? If so how many SF per hour can I clear with the above machine.

Thank You
Jacob


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Who determines how many square feet are being cleared? You or the customer? How does he know comparing one bid to the other that each contractor is figuring the same number of square feet? I guess the second question isn't so important... I bet you've tried to already sell him on a per occurence price rather than a square footage price. If he has to have a square footage price, agree on the number of square feet and then agree on a set price each time you do it.

As for produciton factor, long continuous runs will go quicker than having to turn around multiple times to get a large open area. Assuming you're not blowing snow on top of snow as you're clearing an area, you might figure around 5,000 sq ft/hour for 2" snow. 4" snow about 3,000 sq ft. 

Take your snow blower out and put it into a middle or lower gear and walk it down the street. Imagine your snow blowing, so you'll have to manauver a little, stop, pull back, unclog the machine once or twice. Walk for 10 minutes. How many feet linear feet did you cover? If you want this to be slightly more accurate, have two other people do it to see if they come out about where you come out. It won't really be realistic until there is snow. You must include loading and unloading time into your factor. You could do the same in a large open area walking back and forth to see how much area you cover in 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Linelazerman (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reply... Yes I am trying to get the PM to go per Occurance. Its been about five years since I have been plowing so I can't remember how long it took us to clear snow to figure a SF price. Inever bid blowing like this before nor have I ever heard of it. I think all PM are just trying to make the bidding as complicated as possible these days.

Thanks 
Jacob


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

I would say measure the area to be cleared to get the sq footage, then figure out what $ you would need to get for clearing that area. Divide the dollars by the sq ft. and submit the bid.


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

you should be able to do much more the 5,000 sq feet per hour. Lawn Lad may have been talking in terms of linear ft. 5,000 linear ft per hour would be reasonable, that would mean that you're averaging approximately 1mph. However you have to consider that for each linear foot traveled you're going to gobble up 2 sq ft off snow with a 24" snow blower. I would say you could do 10,000 per hour easily.


----------

